# Reputation points



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

Can someone explain the reputation points to me?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2009)

It's simply a way of telling someone you like their post, or appreciate their post, or respect what they have to say, etc.  It doesn't "do" anything but send someone the message that you type.  It's just a little personal note to only them.  Hope that helped!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

Where can you view these notes?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2009)

Luvs, click on the "User CP" on the blue bar at the top of the page.  It will bring you to your page, which will display your points at the upper right and the comments just below.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

I have NONE.! Guess I have a Bad Reputation !!! LOL
If I'm looking in the right place.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2009)

Check again!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you get a notification of these if someone posts them?


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2009)

No there is no notification. You just need to click on the User CP link to see if anyone left you any karma (check again )


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I think I got it.  Now what the heck is this karma thing all about. Sorry to be a pest.


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2009)

Karma = Reputation Points. They are the same thing. And you are not a pest. The only way to learn these things is to ask.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 13, 2009)

GB said:


> *karma*


 
lol....seems like forever since it was called karma.


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't even realize we changed it until now 
I am sure i got a message about it at one point, but I must have forgotten it.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2009)

Karma- 
what goes around comes around.......
you get what you pay for............
do unto others, etc.

good karma-
share the wealth.....
give a kid a hug......
help an old person across the street........

bad karma-
if you treat me bad, I'll treat you worse......
finders, keepers.........
if you can't be near the one you love, love the one you're near....
an eye for an eye..........(an eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind!)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well technically that leaves the world half blind, and seriously lacking in depth perception!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not going to try to nit-pick Gandhi; you can if you feel up to it..........


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

I may have to move some things around on my schedule to make room for another lost cause first LOL!


----------



## blissful (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, I've decided to turn in my karma points for $dollars. I can retire now. Please deposit my karma $$ into my bank account and I can finally retire early. lol  This is such a cool deal.
~my second cousin is Ghandi, ~Bliss


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhh man if only!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2009)

If we get to trade in our karma points for something valuable, then I'll trade mine in.  For each karma point, my DW gets to live one day pain free.  But she has to give up her stubborness in return.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks to all of you when Buck died, my karma/reputation points have made me richer than I could ever imagine.


----------



## blissful (Jan 13, 2009)

Katie, we all love you. You have real karma. People that really love you. Hugs, ~bliss


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2009)

And don't forget, for every 20000 karma points... you get a SHAM WOW!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh man not the Scam Wow!! LOL.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww, you mean I won't really get a sham wow?!!!!
lol


----------



## Leolady (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't understand reputation.  For each one you get, you get how many points?

And if you give reputation, does it cost you so many points?  I don't get it.

HELP!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 14, 2009)

It does not cost you anything to give reputation (karma). The more reputation (Karma) you have, the more the person you are giving it to gets.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Maverick!  

And what do I get with Karma?  A discount at an online store?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe a Sham Wow? In actuality, you get nothing but a good feel from having it


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2009)

Leolady said:


> I don't understand reputation. For each one you get, you get how many points?
> 
> And if you give reputation, does it cost you so many points? I don't get it.
> 
> HELP!


 
A basic explanation was in Post #2. As for your other questions:



> For each one you get, you get how many points?


 
It depends on how many points the giver has. The more karma they have the more you get.



> And if you give reputation, does it cost you so many points?


 
It costs you no points - you will have the same after giving as you did before giving.



> I don't get it.
> 
> HELP!


 
Did this help?


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

GB said:


> No there is no notification. You just need to click on the User CP link to see if anyone left you any karma (check again )


 
I don't have any!!!  I want some!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

it's on it's way, jennifer.  

positive karma, that is.


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wooooooohoo I have 2 now!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeak.    Thanks, I officially feel like one of the gang.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

i only gave 2 points?  

i guess i shouldn't have spoken up...


----------



## miniman (Jan 15, 2009)

buckytom said:


> i only gave 2 points?
> 
> i guess i shouldn't have spoken up...


 
It must be all that negative karma!!!!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for explaining everybody!!


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

buckytom said:


> i only gave 2 points?
> 
> i guess i shouldn't have spoken up...


 
Well, actually, you gave me one.  Mav gave me one also.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

but, my point was much shinier, right?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

Jen, you should have a few more now.


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, Buck.  I squeak, you shine.  Who's WD40'ing the chain?


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

!!!208,092!!!  How the - ?  Who the - ?  How does this work?!?!?!?!?

Woohoooooo!

A _few_...?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was gonna say... you should have way more than 2 points there LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> !!!208,092!!!  How the - ?  Who the - ?  How does this work?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Woohoooooo!
> 
> A _few_...?




Glad I could help you feel richer.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

GB said:


> I am not sure why it really matters Bucky. Negative karma has been used *very* infrequently. I do not have the exact number, but I bet you could count the number of times it has been used on one hand. As for driving people away, the times it has been used it was generally in place of a ban. Really you have to get over this negative karma thing. i think the last time it was used I still only had one kid



Well, there's some positive Karma for ya!


----------



## QSis (Jan 15, 2009)

Is "negative karma" the same thing as getting a notice from the admins saying that you have "received demerits"?

How does the demerit thing work? 

Lee


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2009)

No, negative karma is a little different Qsis. Just like regular karma (reputation points) it does not really do anything. 

The demerit thing (infractions) are not the same. Infractions have point values associated with them depending on the infraction. After you accumulate a certain number of points within a certain time frame you are then banned for a period of time. I believe the way it works is that if you get 5 points within 6 months then the system automatically bans you for 7 days. Infractions can be given as a warning though and in that case no points are assigned to you.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok.  I am confused again.

Who can give negative karma and why would someone get negative karma?


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2009)

Negative Karma can only be given be admins or mods. It is a tool we have at our disposal when someone is not acting the way they should be acting. Honestly though, it is almost never used.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 15, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> !!!208,092!!!  How the - ?  Who the - ?  How does this work?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Woohoooooo!
> 
> A _few_...?



I only give Karma when someone does something extraordinary, or when they are especially supportive or posts something that can enhance everyone's life, IMO of course.  But I do love giving it.  So jennifer75, post something here that will earn some karma.  It can be a great poem, or great prose.  It can be a wonderful recipe, or observation.  It can be a solution to someone else's problem.  Just give me an excuse to give you some karma. 

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 15, 2009)

_On_ it.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

There are lots of reasons to give good karma as Goodweed has pointed out.....unfortunately I was on here for over 2 years before I figured out how it worked...but I'm fairly computer illiterate to begin with ....though being on this site and the wonderful help that I've received it's improved ..it in no way does it reflect on your personality or status or if you're a better person than the next.......basically if you like what someone posts you give them karma......you don't have to but it's also nice to thank the person who sends you karma.....that is done thru the CP profile of that person or a private message.....if you give someone exclusive karma over a period of time then you'll be advised to spread it around  before you can give it again which I think is a great idea........personally I like the pats of the back.....who doesn't??


----------



## blissful (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is Andy R's post on Karma


> Here is how it works.
> 
> You earn karma power by:
> - 1 point for each year of membership
> ...


I'm guessing but not sure that I have:
- all members have 10 karma points by default (so I start with 10? but then Bucky Tom would have more than just one? maybe the default goes out the window when you earn points some other way? how do you get shiny karma points? I want the shiny ones, the dull ones are not working with my outfit.)
- 1 point for each year of membership (less than one year so 0)
- 1 point for each 250 posts (1 point now, whoo hoo)
- 1 point for every 50 karma points you earn (5200 approximate points for my karma level because I was bequeethed (is that a word) some awesome points, thank you very much)
- and 13 sham wows, and some WD40.
10+1+5200=5211 and 13 sham wows and some WD40. 
Shopping list: Duct tape
~Bliss
Can I use my points on Ebay and paypal?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 17, 2009)

blissful said:


> Here is Andy R's post on Karma
> 
> I'm guessing but not sure that I have:
> - all members have 10 karma points by default (so I start with 10? but then Bucky Tom would have more than just one? maybe the default goes out the window when you earn points some other way? how do you get shiny karma points? I want the shiny ones, the dull ones are not working with my outfit.)
> ...



 Apparently I need to do a better job of keeping my Karma polished and shiny!


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry, math isn't my forte.  I give points.  I get points.  That's all I need to understand.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> Sorry, math isn't my forte.  I give points.  I get points.  That's all I need to understand.



You gotta it, Jennifer.......if I can't handle a computer which I just yell at my son to come and help me (his pushishment for giving us so much grief in high school --teehee) I certainly am not going to be adding up points either.....


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2009)

Jennifer, I'll give you 6 of my sham wows and a calculator.  ~Bliss

PS. Mav the WD-40 does a nice job for shining them up!


----------

